# Tank Gauges



## Rookie (Jun 29, 2009)

Is there a way to fix the tank gauge lights in my 28RSS? After I dump they still show full or 1/3 etc...

Also, I'm pretty sure I have a 40 gallon fresh water tank, but how big is my gray tank? Will it hold all 40 gallons? Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not sure what year you have so use this link and enter your year for the tank capacity.

http://keystone-outback.com/?page=specs&year=2004

The gauges are notoriously wrong....you could add a "Quickie Flush" to help blast "Klingon's" off the side of the tank....that might help get a more valid reading.

BTW...for the Black tank you can simply look down the toilet to see the level....not a pretty site...but you'll know for sure how full it is.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

See the thread on my uncontrolled experiment on tank fullness and gauge readings.

Adding a turbo flush really helps with the black tanks.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I have considered changing our tanks sensors out with these shown in the link. Check it out. In the very least, this is a good site to learn about how the sensors work and why they so eaisly become fouled. Phillip

http://www.horstmiracleprobes.com/how.php


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

My tank gauge never went to empty unless I used the rinsing wand for 15 minutes or so. I added the tornado tank Rinser and a clean tank is just minutes away. It makes it so easy and cleans all the sensors. Quickie flush does the same thing and you can't go wrong either way.
Brian


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

jdpm said:


> I have considered changing our tanks sensors out with these shown in the link. Check it out. In the very least, this is a good site to learn about how the sensors work and why they so eaisly become fouled. Phillip
> 
> http://www.horstmira...bes.com/how.php


Maybe someone put too many "brownies" down the tube!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The tornado is the one I installed. Link to old post with pictures. Mounted it right next to the sensors.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Jimmie said:


> I have considered changing our tanks sensors out with these shown in the link. Check it out. In the very least, this is a good site to learn about how the sensors work and why they so eaisly become fouled. Phillip
> 
> http://www.horstmira...bes.com/how.php


Maybe someone put too many "brownies" down the tube!
[/quote]


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

You two are so bad! Get your minds out of the gutter (or blank tank anyways)


----------

